# copper shavings in oil pan *Need help*



## zboban (May 25, 2002)

I have been scraching my head for a while. While at my race this weekend I lost oil pressure it went from 5-25 psi and i just pulled it in. I started it up while it was cold for about 5 sec and didnt hear anything knock but was still worried. So I drained the oil and it seemed ok. But then when i took the pan off i noticed a bunch of copper shavings?? I blew bearings before and I found silver chunks but copper? What could it be?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (zboban)*

Copper colored means you REALLY tore up the bearings, haha.








Here's one I pulled from a race motor that spun, then friction welded both halves together, seizing it up. Absolutely epic!


----------



## zboban (May 25, 2002)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (MkIIRoc)*

Well I guess its time to rebuilt the bottom end and slap the eurospec head I bought from you..hahaha


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (zboban)*

You bought that from me? Haha, sweet. I regret selling it now







Have fun, that's a nice head!


----------



## zboban (May 25, 2002)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (MkIIRoc)*

Im too scared to use it. I cant seem to keep a bottom end running without blowing it up. 8 races and 4 blown bearings. Im running amsoil and im not really liking it that much. I have some brand new wiseco 13.4-1 pistons but im afraid that the whole motor would go kaboom and i will lose everything. So I will stick with the 10.5-1 and pray I dont blow up.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (zboban)*

sounds like you need to check clearances better. i have run amsoil in my race motor for 5 years with no problem at all.


----------



## lunkers (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (zboban)*

def spun your bearings, i did the same thing on my rabbit, then the oil pressure shot through the roof started pissing oil out of the seal of the oil filter when i tore the motor down the oil pump pickup was jammed with those copper colored shaving. then i rebuilt the whole motor had to reshave the crank balance etc race prep the rods 83.5 pistons stage 5 port and polish from LR in florida. ended up with a nice little 2.1 liter. if you keep having this problem def check your clearances. also what kind of racing are you doing are u losing oiling in heavy turns or braking.


----------



## zboban (May 25, 2002)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (lunkers)*

HAHA!!! When I read your first line I just started to laugh. Thats exactly what happened, I thought I didn't tighten the oil filter . I am doing oval track racing. The oil pressure is fine, I guess when you spin a bearing or your low on oil then the pressure goes down in the turns 







. I will be taking it apart and rebuilding the whole motor once again. I have over a month until the next race. So this time I will take my time rebuilding it. When the bearing goes I usually have less then a week to get the motor ready for the next race


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: copper shavings in oil pan *Need help* (zboban)*

looks like your clearances are off. check the rebuild with plastigage, youmay need to have the crank polished/turned and buy larger/oversixed bearings. 
gl man.


----------



## 48texracer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a circle track vw and I would suggest you move the oil pick-up over. Extend the pick-up tube to put it under No. 1 cylinder. This will keep your engine from blowing up. Put a baffle across the middle to keep oil from sliding to the other side. Also, Get a good size oil pressure gauge. Not the cheap walmart gauge with POS tubing. Use bigger copper tubing or braided hose. You will be amazed how much fluctuation there is in oil pressure. Moving the p/u tube is easy. I take two and saw them apart( one at one end and the other at the other end) and weld them together to make a longer one.


----------



## zboban (May 25, 2002)

*Re: (48texracer)*

Well I took the block apart and luckily I didnt do that much damage. The mains look good and 3 of the rod bearings. But the 3rd cylinder the bearing was paper thin.. So there goes a nice crank and rod. At least I can still use the block. I have all autometer gauges, I had a custon baffle pan but I think i might just try a stock windage tray. As for an oil pump I am going to buy a new one and try that out.


----------

